

Vanishing spirits – The dried remains of single malt scotch - deutronium
http://erniebutton.com/?portfolio=vanishing-spirits-the-dried-remains-of-singlemalt-scotch

======
jdrols
Beautiful. A few of them almost look like something you'd see through a
telescope.

I've been looking forward to a glass of Macallan to kick off the holidays,
I'll be thinking about these while sipping on it. Thanks for the post and
cheers!

~~~
deutronium
I'm really interested in how he took them, it's fantastic how different they
all are.

Enjoy your Macallan :) I'll look forward to having some Laphroaig at Christmas
time.

